# Awards In Awkward



## Phantom (Jan 18, 2014)

So, we all have those awkward moments, come on in and share yours! 

They happen to all of us, so no shame here, right?

So, what was your most awkward moment? What are some common awkward moments that stick out to you, or that you really hate? How do you deal with awkwardness? Do you brush it off? Laugh it off? Hide in a corner for all eternity?


----------



## Murkrow (Jan 18, 2014)

Sometimes I randomly remember awkward moments and if I'm alone I whisper "hate myself" to myself.

That time I did it within earshot of someone else was pretty awkward.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Jan 18, 2014)

There are so many...

I usually have these very awkward moments when I'm talking to someone who's not one of my close friends. Sometimes, the conversation boils to 'aha' and other such things. I'm used to a certain amount of ridiculousness, video game talk, etc, so it's hard for me to properly concentrate during a conversation.

edit: Just remembered one from 3rd grade. Ronald McDonald would come to the school and do stuff in the theatre, so when the teacher mentioned that we're going to the theatre I said 'yeah, to go watch Ronald McDonald', and my classmates and the teachers (her and her assistant) laughed at me. I just considered right now, years after the fact, that they might have been laughing with me.


----------



## Flora (Jan 18, 2014)

Does falling into the desk chairs in class every day because I underestimate how low the seat is count? Cause if so that is up there.

There's a lot of things I say that I'd consider awkward, but apparently everyone thinks I'm hilarious when I say them, so...

Usually I just. want to hide in a corner. sometimes i'll laugh it off though.


----------



## sv_01 (Jan 18, 2014)

So It's the evening before a class trip to Germany. I'm all nervous. I'm also in the middle of my Eridan obsession. The bit where I didn't hate him. (Silly me only saw the deep sea terror's glowy Hope aspect fin spire.) Suddenly my brother from the other side of the room: "Why are you glubbing?" Yeah, I'd been saying "glub" over and over for no reason. I don't remember what I did anymore.


----------



## Dar (Jan 19, 2014)

There was the time me and my friend simultaneously began singing "Wrecking Ball". Can't decide if that was awkward or awesome.


----------

